# Starting to ride park.



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Well good luck!! 

I have a friend who wants to get a group of us together and take a park lesson. As much as I would love it, I cannot break anything or afford to hurt my body in anyway. :laugh: I know I would want to take a lesson because an instructor can spot exactly what I would be doing right and doing wrong.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah I'm not scared of breaking anything, I still skateboard at my age so I've taken my share of falls. Plus I sit at a desk at work and stare at the computer all day so I don't need my hands or anything.:laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

where do your ride? im actually a freestyle coach at mt snow during the winter so if you ever come up there id be glad to have you ride with me and give you some pointers. a park lesson would be a good idea just so you have someone there telling you what you might be doing right or wrong so you can adjust easier. it really depends on the instructor though on whether or not it'll be a waste of time.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

A lesson would be a good idea, IF it is with a good instructor. I have seen a lot of "dudes" teaching park lessons. That won't work to well for someone over 25.

Before you go to the hill/lesson check out our freestyle videos. They will give you a good idea of what to expect (and lots of good tips).

Good luck and have fun.

--rick


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

^ got my intro freestyle cert but only a lvl 1 aasi ha. im still deciding if i should go for the next lvl in my freestyle certs or the lvl 2 aasi


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the bump in pay would def be nice, a lot of the guys i work for know my riding and ive been working there for a good while now so i already get a lot of the good work which is nice. i think its gonna come down to which one is gonna be cheaper to get and hopefully by the end of the season i can afford the other.

so to sum up the thread, yes its good to take a lesson as long as its from someone who has credentials or knows what they are talking about. with 4 years under your belt it sounds like you have a good amount a experience in riding so moving it into the park shouldn't too much of a problem for you.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Absolutely think lessons would be benificial. I got a late start on boarding at the age of 26 and thought, "Lessons would be a waste of time, watch a couple videos on Transworld.com, good enough". To this day I blame my dislocated shoulder and broken tailbone on that mentality.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys..Yeah my local hill (Mt.Creek) has lessons in two forms for the younger rider and for the older rider, which would be better for me as I would probably feel better with someone near my age. In my 4th year I've taken 3 lessons just to see what I might be doing wrong or If I've developed bad habits. My last lesson was more of just riding with the instructor and having fun,which was pretty cool cause after the lesson we just kept riding and kicking it. At this time im not really interested in big kickers or kinked rails just basic boxes to build the confidence level. Thanks guys.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

my offer still stands, if you find yourself at mt snow ill give you the rundown. either way you should have a lot of fun trying out new things this season.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

No doubt I'll be at the us open again this year and I'll come ride mt.snow for a day or two I'll look you up thanks


----------

